# Two does in prelabor



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

I have two nigerian does in pre-labor the positioning restless pawing stage since 
Yesterday at around 3 pm they are still in pre labor how many hours do I let this
Go on before I get worried they are not 
Pushing or in hard labor. They are both at 143 days of pregnancy. They are not in distress just want to know when to worry that they may be in trouble.


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

This is only our second kidding the first one they pre labored for a few hours 
Then labor started


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You are the one looking at them so you will need to use your best judgement. But if everything seems ok, I would just keep an eye on them.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree with Karen. If they don't seem distressed and you are sure it's only prelabor, then just keep an eye on them. Just remember the 30 min rule....30 min of active labor should see kids on the ground if not, intervene


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you for your advice 
I will continue to keep an eye on them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

kccjer said:


> I agree with Karen. If they don't seem distressed and you are sure it's only prelabor, then just keep an eye on them. Just remember the 30 min rule....30 min of active labor should see kids on the ground if not, intervene


Is that 30 mins after the doe starts pushing??

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes...unless there are obvious signs of distress before 30 minutes.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Mikesell04 said:


> Is that 30 mins after the doe starts pushing??
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


Yes. Actively pushing...as in stiff legs obvious pushing. They can look like they are pushing in prelabor also...


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok if you see at first baby is not lined up correctly or breach do you let the doe try to push out herself for 30 mins or would you automatically go in and pull baby out??
This part makes me so nervous for a first timer 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I have had over a dozen does have babies in the last 8 days. 
I had one doing the prelabor thing for over a week... I did not intervene because she just seemed to be nesting and getting ready, but not stressed.
I had one that showed signs of nesting, pawing the ground that I intervened with in 30 minutes because her eyes were bulged, she was making noises not normal for her, and she was obviously upset. I inserted two fingers to see how close she was and felt a hoof. I gently pulled down to create pressure. This seemed to jump start her and I stepped back. another thirty minutes passed of pretty good contractions.. I helped pull the massive head out, she delivered the second baby unassisted.
Every goat is different, listen to your gut and goat.
Good Luck!!!!

If you do have to help don't forget antibiotics if your hand goes in, B complex for stress and probios for supportive care.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Mikesell04 said:


> Ok if you see at first baby is not lined up correctly or breach do you let the doe try to push out herself for 30 mins or would you automatically go in and pull baby out??
> This part makes me so nervous for a first timer
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


Nope. FIX it as soon as you realize it is wrong. But if everything seems normal, give them 30 minutes and then go in and see what's going on or haul butt to the vet. When my ND Tab was in labor with her Boer babies (sigh didn't even know she had been bred until labor started) I called my vet and gave him a heads up on it as soon as I realized what was going on.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

If you see obvious problems then help!
30 minute rule is for pushing out a normal or nearly normal position. We (goat moms) can get impatient and intervene too soon. 
Two back hooves are fine to see, you want to see two front hooves and a nose... Unfortunately I saw a lot of one front hoof and a nose... I let them push as long as I saw progress...


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok thanks, I'm sure when it comes down to it I'll know what to do.. Doesn't keep me from stressing about the unknown.. 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

Here is a picture of my two does








I'm hoping it is soon


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Lol. They look...comfy. 

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

My herd queen has been blatting all da


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hahaha...they do look comfy  How cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lovely girls they are.


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

They do look cozy!! They are both pretty girls, bet they will have beautiful babies!! Exciting 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

They had twins each three boys one girl.
thank you for complement on the girls we are new to goats I usually panic when they get close.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Congrats!


----------

